# Work Fronts



## Ron54 (Nov 13, 2015)

Has any one worked for Guney Yildizi Petrol Uretim (GYP) and if so what are they like to work for


----------



## Ron54 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi any info would be appreciated


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Where exactly are you expected to work?


----------



## Ron54 (Nov 13, 2015)

I don't know yet


----------



## Ron54 (Nov 13, 2015)

*#5*

It is number 5


----------



## kiracci (May 6, 2016)

linkedin.com would be a useful web page in order to reach people who are surrently working or have previously worked in that company.


----------

